

Nahum Sharfman, Founder Of Shopping.com, Dies In A Plane Crash - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/29/breaking-nahum-sharfman-founder-of-shoppingcom-perishes-in-plane-crash/

======
noor420
His former employees express words of gratitude:
[http://www.facebook.com/topic.php?uid=33862008116&topic=...](http://www.facebook.com/topic.php?uid=33862008116&topic=9928)
(shopping.com alumni group on facebook)

